

Why you shouldn’t trust Google Fonts stylesheets - yzzxy
http://blog.williamgoldie.com/why-you-shouldnt-trust-google-font-stylesheets

======
acconrad
Interesting problem, I've been noticing issues lately with delayed font
rendering of both web fonts and font icon sets that are CDN hosted (outside of
Google Fonts). I wonder if this problem is propagated beyond Google Fonts and
is endemic of hosted font libraries in general.

~~~
yzzxy
I believe it is related to the browser handling of local(fontname) tags in the
@font-face. This would explain why Chrome uses the incorrect local version and
firefox uses the correct remote version

